# Feedback for Zenith Chronomaster Open Grand Date Moon Phase



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am from Singapore. I am very keen with the Chronomaster Open Moon Phase. Can anyone provide some experience and feedback for this watch. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

megane2 said:


> Hi everyone, I am from Singapore. I am very keen with the Chronomaster Open Moon Phase. Can anyone provide some experience and feedback for this watch. Thank you in advance.


Welcome to the forum. I am sorry, I have no direct experience with that watch - I haven't even seen it "in the metal" (just pictures of it). However, I do know that it is based on the "El Primero" movement which is an excellent, rugged and very accurate movement. The sun/moonphase mechanism is very intriguing and you won't find many like it. The watch is not cheap but you get a fair amount for the cash: the aforementioned sun/moonphase, grande date, chronograph - need anything else?! If you like the watch, shop around a little, try to pick up the best bargain without too great a risk and let it make you smile for may years to come. I have the "ordinary" ChronoMaster EP SS and I still can't put it down.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Hartmut. 

When you say, "you won't find many like it", do you mean "you won't find many people like it" or "you won't find many watches design like it"?

I am a bit concern with it's resale value. Zenith watches are not that sought after.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

megane2 said:


> Thanks Hartmut.
> 
> When you say, "you won't find many like it", do you mean "you won't find many people like it" or "you won't find many watches design like it"?
> 
> I am a bit concern with it's resale value. Zenith watches are not that sought after.


It's a connoisseur's market to be sure! As so often written in many places on the forum, buy what you like for yourself. If you are doing it for the resale value, stick with Rolexes and Pateks, or better yet, find something else besides watches to speculate in. I have certainly not been able to give up my day job! :-d


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

LouS said:


> It's a connoisseur's market to be sure! As so often written in many places on the forum, buy what you like for yourself. If you are doing it for the resale value, stick with Rolexes and Pateks, or better yet, find something else besides watches to speculate in. I have certainly not been able to give up my day job! :-d


Thanks LouS. I do see more Rolex under consignment than any other brands. But, I don't regard Rolex a "watch".


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

megane2 said:


> Thanks LouS. I do see more Rolex under consignment than any other brands. But, I don't regard Rolex a "watch".


Well, I would - and I'm no great Rolex fan! But then, I wouldn't consider it terribly special. As I always say, there are good reasons for buying a Rolex - but not a single one for worshipping them in the way that is commonly done. There are just far too many of them around. Mind you, Omega's output is on a par.....

It always amazes me that Rolexes have such a high resale value when there are practically millions of them around to be had. Still, that's the market, presumably there are still more Rolex buyers than watches to push the price up. I personally have never sold a watch and the Zenith I have was bought second hand so I am glad that it wasn't as expensive as it might have been.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Agreed. If you're buying a watch with an eye for its resale potential, it better say something like Patek or Vacheron on the front. Even the Rolexes take a "shooge" hit in the resale market, for the gold and TT models. The SS models not so much, but then they're way overpriced to begin with. Rolex's main claim to fame has nothing to do with the watches, everything to do with their top-notch marketing, an area in which, as I have often lamented, Zenith is woefully inadequate. The buying public cannot recognize quality or desirability, you have to tell them what they want. Zenith is too busy being afraid that somebody might notice them.


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I don't mean Rolex is not a watch literally. I mean it is a watch for speculators rather than passionate collectors.

Yesterday, my wife went along with me to the local AD to check out the silver and black MoonPhase. It was a hard decision between the 2. And then, I went on to talk about IWC Portugese 7days. The salesman promptly brought out the white and black face. Man... my wife was captivated on the neatness of the white IWC. We were more enticed by IWC. 

However, I decided to whip out my cash on the desk for silver moonphase. And then, my first lady stopped and told me to reconsider this acquisition. She questioned me whether I am right on my taste and decision. Despite of my insistence, she didn't weaver but continue pin down the MoonPhase. In the end, we walked out empty handed.

I was glad I saw the IWC. And, I am also captivated with Striking 10th after reading this forum. I supposed a little bit of waiting won't make the buying bug bigger. Thanks to the salesman, Edmound. If you are reading this, you should be proud of your service.

As such, my wait has to continue. I am sorry that I am still not able to join this club.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, if it was not to be, it was not to be. As long as the decision makes you happy in the long term, that's what really matters. Better than to blow the cash and be unhappy with the watch afterwards. I am sure that you will continue to think highly of Zenith and eventually you will go for one.

I wish you just as much luck and forethought in your future decisions! And my best regards to the wife.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally, I would have gone for the silver dial. The subtle features are definitely more evident up close, whereas the black may be more striking at a distance.

FWIW, I just had the girl at the bank "ooh & ahh" over my black dialed titanium mega Port Royal. I have got more compliments and comments from people over that watch than all the rest of my watches combined.


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just jump into the silver dial. I am in this club finally.


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Excellent. I have no doubt you made the right decision. You'll spend at least the next couple of days staring at it, discovering new subtleties that you hadn't noticed before. That's the fun w Zeniths.


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks. Yes, my hands are all over it. I want to check its accuracy. However, I am surprised it has not hacking mechanism. Is there a way to stop it so that I can sync the time with my PC clock? Thanks


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

The El P don't hack! (to be read in the tone of "Homey don't play that!")

If you want precise setting, set the hands to the time a few seconds ahead of your reference timer, and put a little back pressure (pressure in the opposite direction from that which you use to set the hands) on the crown. That will bring the second hand to a halt. Once the reference timer hits the time you've set, let go. Takes a little practice but very do-able. That's just part of the genetic makeup of the El Primero!

Welcome to the club! PLease send your first dues payment to 

"The LouS Zenith Collection Fund"
c/o LouS
New York, NY 10075;-)


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

LouS said:


> The El P don't hack! (to be read in the tone of "Homey don't play that!")
> 
> If you want precise setting, set the hands to the time a few seconds ahead of your reference timer, and put a little back pressure (pressure in the opposite direction from that which you use to set the hands) on the crown. That will bring the second hand to a halt. Once the reference timer hits the time you've set, let go. Takes a little practice but very do-able. That's just part of the genetic makeup of the El Primero!
> 
> ...


Ah... that works the same as my Seiko 7623. Thanks.


----------



## func7 (Jun 16, 2010)

megane2 said:


> Just jump into the silver dial. I am in this club finally.


Hi megane, I'm also from Singapore and am very interested in this watch. I was wondering if you could tell me the details of the AD you got it from, and if its not too much, the price you paid? I've been looking for a moonphase watch for quite some time now and this beauty really catches the eye. Your input is much appreciated!


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

func7 said:


> Hi megane, I'm also from Singapore and am very interested in this watch. I was wondering if you could tell me the details of the AD you got it from, and if its not too much, the price you paid? I've been looking for a moonphase watch for quite some time now and this beauty really catches the eye. Your input is much appreciated!


Please use PM (personal messages) for this, especially if discussing quality of service, etc.

Thanks!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

All I can say is that I love that watch. What an amazing and unique piece. Congrats.


----------



## patryn33 (Feb 5, 2007)

congrats too! few Singaporean share their love for this Brand.
its mostly rolex, Pam resale value... higher does not mean U don't suffer a lost.
somehow ppl tend to think high resale value = making a profit!


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Beautiful watch! I saw it in person at local AD, and if I didn't already have a watch with moonphase function, I might have gotten it instead of the grande date model. Having said that...moonphase watches are a pain to set!!! o|


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

:thanks everyone.

On a different note, I don't want to think of its resale value. I only want to buy a product that matches my personality. But sad to say that this gem has been spinning in the winder and has never been brought out for a walk.


----------



## patryn33 (Feb 5, 2007)

ZERO wrist time! oh.. no!!!
do let your babe out! all cage in so sad.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Obviously time you sent it to me! I'll PM you my shipping address.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks. I am trying to find a good time to let it out. School holidays and wet weather are not a good time for it's appearance.


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

No problem. I have to add insurance and P&P to the Retail Price. Let me know you are keen. I will ship when the $ is in my bank or an Escrow account. :-d

Cheers.


----------



## lauta76 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just saw this thread. Beautiful watch...but is it discontinued already? I can't seem to find any dealer in Singapore selling this...unless one orders from the U.S...


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Yes, discontinued. Last year was the last year. I hope they bring it back some day but without ruining it too much.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Anybody hear of any plans for a new EP with a moonphase?

I'm looking at purchasing a zenith with a moonphase later this year, specifically the captain moonphase but would be very very tempted if a new EP moonphase came out (open or closed dial)


----------



## hanz079 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow... nice one you have there.
I just got this yeaterday.
No Date and No Moonphase but a killer watch nonetheless!!!










I don't know why but Zenith watches just oozes with appeal for me.
Resale value or not, I don't care... as I am gonna enjoy this for a long time!


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Rumour has it that a new ChronoMaster T is coming out at some point. It would be the closed model moonphase triple date.


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Congratulations! I love Open ChronoMasters. It is a very stylish and appealing watch. The Roman numerals, the thin faceted hands, the golden RDM hand, all those classy details make for a unique watch. Enjoy!


----------



## shuriken (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new here as well as to mechanical watches. I am currently looking for a new watch preferably moonphase. I downloaded the Zenith 2011 catalog and came across the Chronomaster Open moonphase but unable to find it in the AD today. Has it been discontinued? 

I saw the Captain Moonphase but it isnt the Zenith's signature of 36000vph... and also the CM open is much nicer!

Sorry for bringing up this old thread... cheers.


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

shuriken said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here as well as to mechanical watches. I am currently looking for a new watch preferably moonphase. I downloaded the Zenith 2011 catalog and came across the Chronomaster Open moonphase but unable to find it in the AD today. Has it been discontinued?
> 
> ...


I think it was discontinued this past year, along with the other older Open models from the Nataf era. That said, you can always try our forum sponsor, Topper, to see if they can get one for you (there may be some in inventory somewhere). If you're willing to go gray, the model you mentioned is available from Amazon.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Good to hear that - hope it's true! This is my favourite modern Zenith by far - mine is on my wrist as I type this!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## shuriken (Nov 2, 2011)

i just realized that the model being discussed here is different... I was actually referring to this model as shown in their catalog downloaded from their site.


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Well that's interesting. This model isn't discontinued, it looks like a future model. It's the first time I see it. But it was something expected, since they are replacing the ChronoMaster with the 36000 design language- unfortunately. I would imagine it comes out sometime in 2012 since it is in their catalog.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

shuriken said:


> i just realized that the model being discussed here is different... I was actually referring to this model as shown in their catalog downloaded from their site.
> 
> View attachment 581822


This definitely looks like a new/future model. Unfortunately, I'm not feeling it. I feel the older model with the more classical dial complements the moonphase much better. The new sporty dial just doesn't mesh with the moonphase IMHO.


----------



## shuriken (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys...

well, looks like I am going for the Capt Moonphase then but the JLC Master Calendar is really tempting and it is priced competitively IMHO...


----------

